# Limb Saver Recoil Pad



## vol man (Apr 12, 2010)

Great Product.  Superb Custom Service.

Bought a pad from a retail store.  It was the wrong size.  Called Sims (Limb Saver).  They mailed me out a new one and a pre-paid return shipping label to send the old one back.

Great company to deal with!!


----------



## Davexx1 (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a hard kicking 50 cal muzzle loader gun and wanted to change from the hard rubber butt pad to a softer recoil absorbing pad so I put a Limbsaver by SVL brand (Sims Vibration Labaratory) precision fit recoil pad ($39) on the gun.

http://www.limbsaver.com/2010/products/firearms/recoil_pads/index.php#precision

There was a big improvement in shooting comfort and the pad fit the rifle stock perfectly.  It took about 10-15 minutes to remove the old pad and install the new pad.

Dave


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 15, 2010)

I love them , they work great


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree.......................
Finally a product that does what the manufacturer says it will.


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 21, 2010)

Put one on my 300wsm and it made a world of difference. Maybe gun makers will wise up and start putting them on up front......RW


----------



## Sargent (Apr 21, 2010)

A simple design that works... 

Go figure.


----------

